# Fresh Speckled & Brown Trout



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

My husband went fishing  this morning. He caught some speckled trout and brown trout. I’d tasted speckled trout before. It’s very good but I liked the brown trout better. We all had some fish including the dogs and cat with no complaints.

Here they have brown, speckled, rainbow, and sea trout. 

Here are the fishies! He cleaned them at the river before bringing them home. The water is very cold.  Here is the difference in the colour, between them.

Note: had to crop pictures to get them to upload

Do you like eating fresh fish?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

I love fish!

Baked, sautéed, stuffed, however... and ALWAYS savoured with fresh squeezed lemon juice!

Sautéed in butter and garlic is my fave, and as for a side dish, beans with a salad.

How did you prepare these fish, Keesha?


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I love fish!
> 
> Baked, sautéed, stuffed, however... and ALWAYS savoured with fresh squeezed lemon juice!
> 
> ...


I do also Marg but oddly enough don’t like shellfish or most other seafood. One thing I love is fresh salmon but I didn’t cook these. My husband did. He coated them in flour with salt & pepper and fried them in butter.

Right now I have 4 different types of lettuce so can make fresh salad as well ‘with’ homemade salad dressing. Yummmmm.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 13, 2021)

I am fortunate to live near a half dozen very good seafood restaurants and it was painful to not be able to visit any of them in the past year.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I do also Marg but oddly enough don’t like shellfish or most other seafood. One thing I love is fresh salmon but I didn’t cook these. My husband did. He coated in flour with salt & pepper and fried them in butter.
> 
> Right now I have 4 different types of lettuce so can make fresh salad as well ‘with’ homemade salad dressing. Yummmmm.


Sounds delish!

Nothing is off the table for me when it comes to seafood, though I never did warm to calamari.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 13, 2021)

I love fish! My favorite is cod but will eat any kind and in anyway it can be prepared.
The one fish I've steered clear of is Tilapia. I do love the flavor but I've seen photos of how they are raised in other countries and it is repulsive.
Made me think of years ago when my grandpa would go fishing and come home with trout. 
He called it brook trout. 
We took it for granted back then but these days it is almost a delicacy to buy trout or to find any fish that isn't farm raised. 
@Keesha you are so lucky to have that wonderful fresh fish.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sounds delish!
> 
> Nothing is off the table for me when it comes to seafood, though I never did warm to calamari.


I remember going to a dance bar with my girlfriends and they ordered calamari. They said.,,, “oh you’ll love it.”

Nope! They didn’t tell me it was squid.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I remember going to a dance bar with my girlfriends and they ordered calamari. They said.,,, “oh you’ll love it.”
> 
> Nope! They didn’t tell me it was squid.


I find too rubbery for my liking.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I love fish! My favorite is cod but will eat any kind and in anyway it can be prepared.
> The one fish I've steered clear of is Tilapia. I do love the flavor but I've seen photos of how they are raised in other countries and it is repulsive.
> Made me think of years ago when my grandpa would go fishing and come home with trout.
> He called it brook trout.
> ...


Cod is another type I really like.
Ive read about Tilapia also. It’s living in its own filth. It’s not something I’d be interested in eating either. Rivers and streams here are so crystal clear and cold.

My man is in heaven here. I’ve never seen him so happy before, nor have I known him to catch this many fish either. What he was happiest about was that he caught them all off one of the spinners he’d made earlier.

I agree with you. I think we took fresh for granted. Heck! We took fresh water for granted. Most fish IS farm raised these days. So true.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> I find too rubbery for my liking.


Me too and texture is a big part of eating enjoyment. Weird textures can either excite me or turn me off and rubbery is a turn off for sure.  Lol


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2021)

My Dad was an avid fisherman. He used to reel in rainbow trout quite often .. that was when we lived in Alberta. I was his fishing buddy when I was little.

Alas, I am allergic to too many types of fish. However, I enjoy the one's I'm not allergic to.

It's nice your hubby is so thrilled


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> I am fortunate to live near a half dozen very good seafood restaurants and it was painful to not be able to visit any of them in the past year.


What’s your favourite dish when you go?


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> My Dad was an avid fisherman. He used to reel in rainbow trout quite often .. that was when we lived in Alberta. I was his fishing buddy when I was little.
> 
> Alas, I am allergic to too many types of fish. However, I enjoy the one's I'm not allergic to.
> 
> It's nice your hubby is so thrilled


That’s adorable. The only time I ever fished with my dad was when we were invited up to a cottage on the French River by friends of my parents. We stayed there all weekend and my dad went fishing with the man and both my brothers. I was about 6 but I wanted to go so they put a hook on a string and I caught my first fish. When they said they were going to cook it, I cried so they let it go. 

It was a very memorable bonding experience which has been one of my favourite childhood memories but my dad wasn’t a fisherman and had no interest.

That’s really nice that you had that type of close relationship. How lovely. It’s too bad you are allergic to many types of fish. I can relate to food allergies.

Does your husband fish at all?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> That’s adorable. The only time I ever fished with my dad was when we were invited up to a cottage on the French River by friends of my parents. We stayed there all weekend and my dad went fishing with the man and both my brothers. I was about 6 but I wanted to go so they put a hook on a string and I caught my first fish. When they said they were going to cook it, I cried so they let it go.
> 
> It was a very memorable bonding experience which has been one of my favourite childhood memories but my dad wasn’t a fisherman and had no interest.
> 
> ...


While I love wild fish and game, I refuse to kill anything I eat.

I'll go for walks with hubby in the bush, but will not go on a hunt, same goes for fishing.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> While I love wild fish and game, I refuse to kill anything I eat.
> 
> I'll go for walks with hubby in the bush, but will not go on a hunt, same goes for fishing.


Noooooooooo way. My husband he probably really appreciates that you’re not going.  He’s only saying that cause he probably appreciates that I’m not going  fishing either. I’d rather swim in the water than fish in it but it’s a bit nippy at the moment.

Like yourself, I can’t eat anything I kill or kill anything I eat. I prefer to be ignorant as to where my food comes from. I’d rather stay home and make biscuits or scones.

I’m such a wuss at times. 

What do you stuff your fish with?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Noooooooooo way. My husband he probably really appreciates that you’re not going.  He’s only saying that cause he probably appreciates that I’m not going  fishing either. I’d rather swim in the water than fish in it but it’s a bit nippy at the moment.
> 
> Like yourself, I can’t eat anything I kill or kill anything I eat. I prefer to be ignorant as to where my food comes from. I’d rather stay home and make biscuits or scones.
> 
> ...


Sadly, I, too, try and forget where that package of beef, pork, or veal comes from, and shame on my for doing so, but I'm a no-kill kind of gal.

OMG, what don't I stuff fish with. Fresh garlic, herbs, finely chopped onion, parsley, finely chopped and sautéed bacon, sweet chilies, dill, a few sprigs of rosemary, anything goes really, don't be afraid to experiment.


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> That’s adorable. The only time I ever fished with my dad was when we were invited up to a cottage on the French River by friends of my parents. We stayed there all weekend and my dad went fishing with the man and both my brothers. I was about 6 but I wanted to go so they put a hook on a string and I caught my first fish. When they said they were going to cook it, I cried so they let it go.
> 
> It was a very memorable bonding experience which has been one of my favourite childhood memories but my dad wasn’t a fisherman and had no interest.
> 
> ...


No, my husband doesn't fish. My brother out in Vancouver does though. I remember, one time, going to where the salmon were spawning. It made me sad.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sadly, I, too, try and forget where that package of beef, pork, or veal comes from, and shame on my for doing so, but I'm a no-kill kind of gal.
> 
> OMG, what don't I stuff fish with. Fresh garlic, herbs, finely chopped onion, parsley, finely chopped and sautéed bacon, sweet chilies, dill, a few sprigs of rosemary, anything goes really, don't be afraid to experiment.


Yes, it’s shameful. If I didn’t have 2 metabolic disorders I’d be vegan. I can’t eat gluten or choline which eliminates many foods. Some foods I have a difficult time handling / cooking etc. My husband usually cooks the red meat since I don’t often eat it. Skirmish is the word I’d use. 

Bacon, sweet chillies, dill, rosemary .....
YES! That’s a fine idea. The stuff I normally add on the top I can put in the middle. Great idea. 
I will be sure to try it. I’d like to surprise him on Father’s Day. I know he’s not my father but he’s our dogs / cat’s  father and we celebrate it. If he goes fishing that morning I’ll make something special for him. As long as he cleans them first. I don’t want to be cutting off fish heads or see eyes staring back at me.


----------



## Pecos (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Do you like eating fresh fish?
> View attachment 164808View attachment 164809



Do I like fish?? LOL, Was that even a question?


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Pinky said:


> No, my husband doesn't fish. My brother out in Vancouver does though. I remember, one time, going to where the salmon were spawning. It made me sad.


Ohhhhh! It’s very sad watching fish spawning. They keep jumping up the River and bash themselves on the rocks. Some of them look horrible. Dont they do that when they are going to die too?


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes, it’s shameful. If I didn’t have 2 metabolic disorders I’d be vegan. I can’t eat gluten or choline which eliminates many foods. Some foods I have a difficult time handling / cooking etc. My husband usually cooks the red meat since I don’t often eat it. Skirmish is the word I’d use.
> 
> Bacon, sweet chillies, dill, rosemary .....
> YES! That’s a fine idea. The stuff I normally add on the top I can put in the middle. Great idea.
> I will be sure to try it. I’d like to surprise him on Father’s Day. I know he’s not my father but he’s our dogs / cat’s  father and we celebrate it. If he goes fishing that morning I’ll make something special for him. As long as he cleans them first. I don’t want to be cutting off fish heads or see eyes staring back at me.


Don't be afraid to add rice.

I'm getting hungry already!


----------



## Chet (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> My husband went fishing  this morning. He caught some speckled trout and brown trout. I’d tasted speckled trout before. It’s very good but I liked the brown trout better. We all had some fish including the dogs and cat with no complaints.
> 
> Here they have brown, speckled, rainbow, and sea trout.
> 
> ...


Are those trout wild trout or were they stocked?  Most trout caught here are stocked except in a few places where they manage to reproduce. The only natives we have are brookies.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Don't be afraid to add rice.
> 
> I'm getting hungry already!


Love long grain & wild rice with fish.  Roast some garlic and red pepper 🌶 
Yummmm! I’m stuffed though. Couldn’t eat anything more.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

Chet said:


> Are those trout wild trout or were they stocked?  Most trout caught here are stocked except in a few places where they manage to reproduce. The only natives we have are brookies.


Wild. They were caught down the road at a river which runs into the ocean.


----------



## dobielvr (May 13, 2021)

I just had salmon for dinner w/ a green salad with cukes, frozen peas and avocado.  And a lemon/oil dressing.
The salmon was supposed to be citrus marinated, but I didn't taste it.  And croutons.

I ate so healthy, I'm telling myself that It'd probably be ok to have one of those lava cakes I have in the freezer from Trader Joe's.....lol

And, btw, the trout looks delish.


----------



## mellowyellow (May 13, 2021)

Good on your husband for bringing home the fish, clever man.  One of my favourites is rainbow trout.  I buy two small ones about 12-18 inches long, wrap them in foil and bake.  Peeling back the skin to reveal that beautiful pink flesh that melts in the mouth is so yum.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I just had salmon for dinner w/ a green salad with cukes, frozen peas and avocado.  And a lemon/oil dressing.
> The salmon was supposed to be citrus marinated, but I didn't taste it.  And croutons.
> 
> I ate so healthy, I'm telling myself that It'd probably be ok to have one of those lava cakes I have in the freezer from Trader Joe's.....lol
> ...


Thanks dobie. I LOVE salmon. It’s my favourite fish. What are cukes? 
I’ve got a recipe for cedar plank dill/lemon salmon that I’ll try and find. Just moved. It’s makes the most delicious salmon ever.

Lava cakes. Drool.


----------



## dobielvr (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Thanks dobie. I LOVE salmon. It’s my favourite fish. What are cukes?
> I’ve got a recipe for cedar plank dill/lemon salmon that I’ll try and find. Just moved. It’s makes the most delicious salmon ever.
> 
> Lava cakes. Drool.


I've seen the cedar plank salmon advertised, but never tried it.

Cukes= cucumbers


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

mellowyellow said:


> Good on your husband for bringing home the fish, clever man.  One of my favourites is rainbow trout.  I buy two small ones about 12-18 inches long, wrap them in foil and bake.  Peeling back the skin to reveal that beautiful pink flesh that melts in the mouth is so yum.
> 
> View attachment 164849


Rainbow trout is nice. I must admit that some of the nicest fish I’ve ever had had been baked in tinfoil.

Just tonight I discovered that brook trout & speckled trout are the same thing and related to salmon. The pink flesh is a hint I guess. I was a bit surprised.

My man is a good man. I’m a lucky woman.


----------



## Keesha (May 13, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I've seen the cedar plank salmon advertised, but never tried it.
> 
> Cukes= cucumbers


You’ve GOT TO try it. You ‘d have to purchase the cedar planks which you can only be used once and need to be soaked over night so they don’t catch fire. They flavour they offer the fish is outstanding and the blend of cedar with the dill & shallots is exceptional. If you drink, it’s goes nice with a nice light Pinot.

Did I get carried away? 

Cucumbers! Thanks


----------



## dobielvr (May 13, 2021)

Keesha said:


> You’ve GOT TO try it. You ‘d have to purchase the cedar planks which you can only be used once and need to be soaked over night so they don’t catch fire. They flavour they offer the fish is outstanding and the blend of cedar with the dill & shallots is exceptional. If you drink, it’s goes nice with a nice light Pinot.
> 
> Did I get carried away?
> 
> Cucumbers! Thanks


I've seen those cedar planks at Sprout's by the meat deli dept, where all the fresh fish and meats are..
I didn't know you had to soak them first...makes sense.  I really have to be in the mood for salmon tho, but I'm willing to give it a try.

Yes, I dwink sometimes lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Keesha and Dob, you can also use a slab of cherry or other wood to barbecue on, too.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> I've seen those cedar planks at Sprout's by the meat deli dept, where all the fresh fish and meats are..
> I didn't know you had to soak them first...makes sense.  I really have to be in the mood for salmon tho, but I'm willing to give it a try.
> 
> Yes, I dwink sometimes lol


Maybe decide sometimes this summer to make it. It makes a great bbq. Sometimes my guy will prefer steak so we will cook both. 
What’s great about this recipe is that you can go to Costco and get a big piece of salmon for a great price, cook it all at once and freeze whatever you don’t freeze. It actually freezes really well. Perhaps the heavy blanket of dill helps protect it. Not sure. I’ll get the recipe today.

Dwink sometimes? I rarely drink since my other half doesn’t.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Keesha and Dob, you can also use a slab of cherry or other wood to barbecue on, too.


Sure can but for this particular recipe, it’s the cedar flavour we want. Apple , cherry, plum and other fruit hardwoods are great for bbq’ing.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2021)

Chet said:


> Are those trout wild trout or were they stocked?  Most trout caught here are stocked except in a few places where they manage to reproduce. The only natives we have are brookies.


Here it depends what part of Canada you are from. In Ontario they have stocked trout but Ontario also buys fish from Hatcheries to let them go in the lakes to replenish them.

In the Atlantic provinces, most caught are wild fish but they do have plenty of stock raised in fish farms.

The other provinces I can’t comment on.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Here it depends what part of Canada you are from. In Ontario they have stocked trout but Ontario also buys fish from Hatcheries to let them go in the lakes to replenish them.
> 
> In the Atlantic provinces, most caught are wild fish but they do have plenty of stock raised in fish farms.
> 
> The other provinces I can’t comment on.


Here in BC, we have open net salmon farms, which the federal government has confirmed will phase out by 2025.


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Do you like eating fresh fish?


Uh, yeah.

That's the *only* fish I eat.
I'm usually the one doing the catching

I don't put anything on the fish I fry or bake

Lately, I've been smoking the smaller trout

Well....now I gotta get a line wet


----------



## Chet (May 14, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Here it depends what part of Canada you are from. In Ontario they have stocked trout but Ontario also buys fish from Hatcheries to let them go in the lakes to replenish them.
> 
> In the Atlantic provinces, most caught are wild fish but they do have plenty of stock raised in fish farms.
> 
> The other provinces I can’t comment on.


Our trout are raised in hatcheries and are fed food pellets. Before the season opener in April, an outdoor TV show does a story on the seasonal stocking from the hatchery. An underwater camera shows hundreds of trout in the concrete pools swimming  about in their own excrement. A food pellet fed trout swimming in fish excrement is not a happy thought when sitting cooked on a plate. I don't eat them.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2021)

Chet said:


> Our trout are raised in hatcheries and are fed food pellets. Before the season opener in April, an outdoor TV show does a story on the seasonal stocking from the hatchery. An underwater camera shows hundreds of trout in the concrete pools swimming  about in their own excrement. A food pellet fed trout swimming in fish excrement is not a happy thought when sitting cooked on a plate. I don't eat them.


I don’t blame you. That’s pathetic and so unfair to the fish. They didn’t ask to have such a life but if people can profit from it, they don’t care. 
Poor fish. I actually feel bad for them.

Here is a picture of the brown trout. They look quite different from the speckled. I’m trying to upload a picture but it’s not letting me. I’ll try later. Lol


----------



## Gary O' (May 14, 2021)

Chet said:


> An underwater camera shows hundreds of trout in the concrete pools swimming about in their own excrement. A food pellet fed trout swimming in fish excrement is not a happy thought when sitting cooked on a plate. I don't eat them.


Yeah, any stock fish are quite mealy 

I usually go after steelhead or salmon

But, the best fish I've ever eaten is a sea run cutthroat trout
Pink, solid meat

The trout I go after are high lake trout
Never stocked

The sea runs I pull from coastal streams

Just good eatin'


----------



## horseless carriage (May 14, 2021)

2 whole (10 ounce) trout, pan-dressed
salt and pepper to taste
¼ cup all-purpose flour
4 tablespoons butter
½ cup blanched slivered almonds
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley, for garnish
8 slices lemon, for garnish

Rinse and pat dry trout. Season inside and out with salt and pepper to taste. Dredge trout in flour.
Heat 2 tablespoons butter in large skillet over high heat until melted. Add trout and brown both sides. Lower heat to medium and cook for about 5 minutes on each side or until cooked through. Remove trout to a serving plate and keep warm.
Wipe out pan and add 2 tablespoons butter. Cook butter over medium heat until it just begins to brown. Add the almonds and brown.
Pour sauce and almonds over fish and sprinkle with lemon juice and parsley. Garnish with fresh lemon slices.

Trout & almonds, a wonderful fish dish that doesn't take too long to prepare & cook.
In the photo it's served with green beans, I prefer to present it on a bed of wholegrain rice, with a side of sweetcorn.
A glass of chilled white completes the meal.


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2021)

After getting some tips from a fellow fisherman, my husband went fishing today for sea trout and caught about 12 of them. Since he can only keep 5, he threw the rest back. The guy told my husband not to use red wiggler worms but to instead  use big dew worms. He says that the sea trout are much more aggressive fish which made it that more rewarding. He also took pictures of his catch this time including some sea oysters and clams.

After tossing his smallest fish onto the bank, a bald eagle who was watching him fish the entire time came swooping down, claws outstretched to scoop it and this was ‘after’ my husband chased it away.

Here, you don’t need a license to fish in the ocean and you are allowed to walk on anybody’s property in order to go fishing as long as it’s not on a manicured lawn. My husband hasn’t done this so far but that’s how seriously this province takes ‘fishing’ into consideration.

Here’s some pictures of his catch and the cheeky bald  eagle

This is what sea trout looks like. I had to delete the oysters & clams in order to upload it.

The bald eager picture doesn’t look so great but I had to crop it too much in order to upload it. I’ll try later to get some better photos.


----------



## old medic (May 20, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Just tonight I discovered that brook trout & speckled trout are the same thing and related to salmon. The pink flesh is a hint I guess. I was a bit surprised.


Was going to post this info for you... Trout is used for several different fish...
Speckled is used for both fresh and salt water trout... but they are also different.. fresh is a Brook, 
Sea is a Brown that only spawns in fresh water. The flesh color is more related to the environment and food supply.
The darker firmer flesh is most likely due to a natural spawn or long time release... the lighter is probably a recently stocked fish.
Grew up chasing Trout in the Catskills


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2021)

Yes. My husband caught a brook or speckled and some brown trout from the river last week. The other day he met an older man who told him he should be catching sea trout since we live right next to the sea. This guy has lived here his whole life and even told my husband what to catch them with.

Yesterday while getting some propane tanks filled he talked to another maritimer who gave him some more info so this morning he went down the road and fished in the ocean.

This might be the first time my man has knowingly caught sea trout but he was born in Newfoundland and has fished his entire life. He says stock trout have damaged tails since they get dragged on the cement floors and it’s noticeable. Wild trout have perfect back tails. The ones he has caught have perfect tails.
Here are some pictures of them .




The man yesterday said there used to be far more sea trout but now the seals eat them. He added that while seal beating seals was a cruel way balancing things out, since it’s been outlawed, the seals are cleaning out the areas.

The man also said that sea trout are more scalier than other trout and that the brighter fish are newer to the salt water. Apparently the darker ones are the older ones and I believe these people know what they are talking about.

On the way to get new phone plans, I stopped to take pictures of where he caught them.


There’s the tree the bald eagle few into


----------



## Chet (May 20, 2021)

I noticed that the top fish in the picture is missing an eye. Did he use it for bait? We did when we were kids with perch.


----------



## Keesha (May 21, 2021)

Chet said:


> I noticed that the top fish in the picture is missing an eye. Did he use it for bait? We did when we were kids with perch.


Ewwww! I did not notice that. That type of stuff grosses me right out and something I won’t ask cause I don’t want to know.

I’d make a terrible fisher person,  but I do have my own pink fishing rod and yesterday I went out and got boots. I don’t need a licence.

I want to see that bald eagle  up close and perhaps get better pictures of him/her. Plus maybe I’ll catch a fish or two. My husband will have to take the hook out though. 

Here are some pictures of what appear to be stock trout. The tails are damaged. Not our photo.


----------



## Lewkat (May 21, 2021)

Friends of mine went trout fishing in Lake Ontario last weekend.  She caught a 10 pounder and he caught one over 20 lbs.  They estimated his fish was about 20 years old.  Something that old, I would never eat.  The very best fish I ever ate was The John Dory.  Not an attractive fish at all, but the tastiest and I've eaten many different ones in my life.  I also like grey sole and swordfish.  They are very expensive in my area.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

Warning: not for the squeamish. 
The other day my husband caught his biggest trout yet which was 15 1/2 inches. He got his daily quota and cooked them that night.
The colour of the flesh is probably darker than most salmon I get.


----------

